# Dura Ace 7800 shifters compatibility with Ultegra SL?



## lockwood1 (Nov 5, 2008)

Hello there guys:
I'm on ebay checking for an used Dura Ace 7800 shifters but, can I use them with Ultegra SL drivetrain ( FD and RD both SL)? Perhaps I can get a better deal on DA 7800 instead of USL. Forgot to mention right now I'm using the original 105 shifters that came with the bike then I change it all the drivetrain to Ultegra SL.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

they'll work fine


----------



## lockwood1 (Nov 5, 2008)

kytyree said:


> they'll work fine


Thanks:thumbsup:


----------

